# Winter is gettin' old



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't mind winter much but sure could use a little break in temperatures. Temps been below average for a long time and have the ice to prove it. Supposed to snow then heavy rain tomorrow and with the ice dams everyone has around here I'm hoping I don't get any damage. We'll see.

How's it looking out there for everyone else?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm getting tired of walking on squeaky snow. Would be nice for the temperature to rise enough so we could see what packy snow was like walking on. Have not had much of that this year. Pretty much all our snow has been light and fluffy. 

Besides, I don't have much room left to shove the snow should we get a big snowfall.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 12, 2014)

Plowing gets old. I can't wait until I get a tractor with a big snowblower. No more trying to strategically place snow so it's not in my way later.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel for you folks. My sister in NY loves winter and she is tired of it too. Spring is coming. 52F here and I saw some young leaves opening on some bushes today. It'll be thawing your way soon.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

begreen said:


> I feel for you folks. My sister in NY loves winter and she is tired of it too. Spring is coming. 52F here and I saw some young leaves opening on some bushes today. It'll be thawing your way soon.


 
Let's hope your right BG. That big rodent from PA said long winter. Maybe some of our members from PA could go "explain" things to him.


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 12, 2014)

40 hours of overtime since the Feb. 1st, more coming tonight. Down three plows this is going to be a grand old time. Yes winter is getting old.


----------



## webfish (Feb 12, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Let's hope your right BG. That big rodent from PA said long winter. Maybe some of our members from PA could go "explain" things to him.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 12, 2014)

Six more weeks to Burn.....that's OK...


----------



## razerface (Feb 12, 2014)

I am enjoying every minute of winter. I could stay out there longer if the temps would go up a little,,, not much. Next week will suck. Temps in the 40s,,,mud,,, I hate mud. Spring is my least favorite,,,stinking, slimy, nasty,mud.

Let it snow!


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

nsfd95 said:


> 40 hours of overtime since the Feb. 1st, more coming tonight. Down three plows this is going to be a grand old time. Yes winter is getting old


 
 Our storms on LI have had the worst timing this year. Seem to mess with rush hour more often than not. Be safe out there and try not to get too mad at the people parked in the street.


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 12, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Our storms on LI have had the worst timing this year. Seem to mess with rush hour more often than not. Be safe out there and try not to get too mad at the people parked in the street.


I only get mad at the cars parked in a cul de sac so I can't swing all the way around for a clean pass. I pack those in real tight front and rear than have the cops respond and tell them they have to move.


----------



## Dix (Feb 12, 2014)

Everyone I talk to has had enough of this winter.

Glad I got the truck out of the shop this morning. It'll make it easier to get around toorrow.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

nsfd95 said:


> I only get mad at the cars parked in a cul de sac so I can't swing all the way around for a clean pass. I pack those in real tight front and rear than have the cops respond and tell them they have to move.


 You plow guys are a heartless bunch.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah they plow a six foot wall in front of my driveway. And then there is this poor guy...


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 12, 2014)

Y'all are gonna be whining about the heat in a few months! Deal with it. Winter comes at about this time every year. Then it goes away after a few months.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Y'all are gonna be whining about the heat in a few months! Deal with it. Winter comes at about this time every year. Then it goes away after a few months.


 
Just gimme some normal temps for 2 days, that's all I'm asking for .


----------



## jharkin (Feb 12, 2014)

In November im all excited for the cold and itching to start burning.   Now Im about out of this years pile and itching to do stuff outside without 10 layers of coats.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Y'all are gonna be whining about the heat in a few months! Deal with it. Winter comes at about this time every year. Then it goes away after a few months.



It's my winter and I'll whine if I want to
Whine if I want to
Whine if I want to
You would whine too if it happened you.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 13, 2014)

I just wish we could get a lil more snow and lil less super coldness up in here.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm hoping this is the last gasp of winter.  Our forecast shows a warmup into the 50s next week, and then before we know it we are in March.  If the cold pattern breaks and temps revert to normal it will get into the 40s/50s and stay there at that point.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 13, 2014)

Up here, after the snow stops it's supposed to get back down to -4* Sunday nite.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> Up here, after the snow stops it's supposed to get back down to -4* Sunday nite.


 
That's always the worst. My neighbor across the street rolled the dice and did not clear the last snow which was a slushy 6". Turned to ice and now there's no getting rid of it. I cut them a path with my blower but it's tough going once it's frozen like that.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

I have learned that when clearing snow to never take that chance or put it anywhere that I don't want it to stay until May!


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 13, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> You plow guys are a heartless bunch.


Soulless also.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2014)

Saint Wesley just came through with the plow. Hell, I couldn't even get the truck in the driveway. 

In low 4.

I hope to see the car next week.

Maybe


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> In low 4.



Go Hi 4. You'll get more wheel spin and dig down to something hard faster. Just hold on and be ready to stop before you run that buried car over. I left the house at 6:20 am today. Should be interesting when I get home at around 12:30 tonight.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 13, 2014)

Uncle!


----------



## parthy (Feb 13, 2014)

I got 4 inches or so last night.  But with high winds and really high drifts.  The snowplow guy is usually really nice to me but the gods frowned and he left me a 2 foot windrow.  I had to push the snow across the road and have just given up shoveling anything else.  Is there such a thing as a really small snowblower?  Like a powered snow-shovel? 

It will melt in 2 months (I hope).


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Go Hi 4. You'll get more wheel spin and dig down to something hard faster. Just hold on and be ready to stop before you run that buried car over. I left the house at 6:20 am today. Should be interesting when I get home at around 12:30 tonight.



I came in at high 4, and went "Ruh Ruh, George !!" My drive dips down, and I was in 12" + of slushy water logged mess (My drive dips down after you come in ). Spinning and slipping. Low 4'd it across the front yard and busted through to the other driveway. And parked it until Saint Wesley Of Dodge came in and cleared it out. 

New tires and all


----------



## Hills Hoard (Feb 13, 2014)

I love having the contrast in seasons..like right now im getting sick of the heat and cannot wait to start burning on freezing cold days


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay.  Now we can start warming up. Snows okay, but let's see 30 or 35 and sunny for a day or two. Please....

Side note. I get an ear to ear smile when I look at how big the snow banks are...like when I was a kid


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> I love having the contrast in seasons..like right now im getting sick of the heat and cannot wait to start burning on freezing cold days



Atleast your firewood is seasoning


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 13, 2014)

I saw a robin the other day so im predicting an early spring and im more accurate than that stupid ground hog is.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 13, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Y'all are gonna be whining about the heat in a few months! Deal with it. Winter comes at about this time every year. Then it goes away after a few months.


I said those very words today while shoveling out the family vehicle. Neighbors were whining about the snow. I said hey we live in Pa its been snowing here for what, millions of years. Enjoy  it.
GO skiing ,go sledding,go ice skating,or just get drunk by the fire ,but dont wish for the clock to go faster ,its going fast enough. Im going to crack an irish red now....................


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I said those very words today while shoveling out the family vehicle.



Next time roll the windows up at night.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2014)

Get through next week, and it's almost March.

Well, I'm trying !


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 13, 2014)

You guys are all wimps, I love WINTER!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 13, 2014)

Went sleigh riding with the kids and built a snowman today, even the better half joined in. Glad i saved that old fashioned sled on rails,can only get em online now for about $150
Cheers


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> and built a snowman today



Was it Kim Snowdashian?


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2014)

tfdchief said:


> You guys are all wimps, I love WINTER!



I used to like you


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 13, 2014)

Auh, come on Dixie, you know you still love me.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 14, 2014)

Got in a great sledding session with my 10 and 13 yo yesterday at the local hill.  Hereabouts might get good conditions every other year or so.

Priceless.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

If I want to see snow, I go to the mountains. There's tons there. For us, spring is just around the corner. Crocuses are out, heather is in bloom, daffodils should open any day now and I saw some little leaves sprouting on some bushes.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 14, 2014)

Last year winter lasted until mid-May.  No wimps up here!


----------



## Hills Hoard (Feb 14, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Atleast your firewood is seasoning



like you wouldnt believe!!   its been hot, windy and i dont remember last time it rained..i really need to get a meter to give me a figure on how dry it is..


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 14, 2014)

I like your bumper sticker


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 14, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like your bumper sticker



Me too!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 14, 2014)

Hoping for a slow thaw at this point, there's a lot of snow out there.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 15, 2014)

I come home tonight and the water faucet on the side of the house is spraying water all over the place. Nice layer of ice on everything. Guess i forgot to turn the cut off valve off in fall. Dont know why it didnt burst when we had all that bitter cold nights past month?? Tonight aint to bad and yet it burst.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 15, 2014)

It probably froze and burst some time over the last month but then it just got warm enough for it to thaw and start spraying.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 15, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like your bumper sticker


I dislike it.


----------



## johneh (Feb 15, 2014)

We get 6 months of snowmobiling and 6 months of poor snowmobiling


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 15, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> I come home tonight and the water faucet on the side of the house is spraying water all over the place. Nice layer of ice on everything. Guess i forgot to turn the cut off valve off in fall. Dont know why it didnt burst when we had all that bitter cold nights past month?? Tonight aint to bad and yet it burst.



At least it's outside.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like your bumper sticker


There's been many like it expressing my views plastered on the back of my Echo. This spring I'll have to surf  eBay and find some new ones again.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 15, 2014)

I heard somewhere that the great lakes are breaking records for the size of the ice sheets???
That can't help with the warm up...


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

This is the first winter that I've had leaks in the house. The roof isn't old but there's a lot of snow on it. I'll never put a skylight in a house again. They make there own mini ice dams and leak. Velux has a good flashing system but I still have leaks.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I heard somewhere that the great lakes are breaking records for the size of the ice sheets???
> That can't help with the warm up...


Lake Superior, just 40 miles north of here froze over this year and it doesn't happen often, about once every ten years. It iced up early in the season so the ice will be thicker I'd guess.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 15, 2014)

hermancm said:


> This is the first winter that I've had leaks in the house. The roof isn't old but there's a lot of snow on it. I'll never put a skylight in a house again. They make there own mini ice dams and leak. Velux has a good flashing system but I still have leaks.



I love skylights bit I can't bring myself to put holes in my perfectly good roof.

I put them in my customers roofs but warn them thoroughly first to really think about what they're doing. 

I (knock on wood) have never had a call back for a leak. You may want to look at re doing the flashing this summer. Add a little extra ice n water shield 3' all the way around it.

Tough when water starts moving up hill.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I love skylights bit I can't bring myself to put holes in my perfectly good roof.
> 
> I put them in my customers roofs but warn them thoroughly first to really think about what they're doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise and I'll look at it this summer. I have 3 skylights in the house and the one in the master bedroom is the one that is leaking. I think that roof is 4/12 and the other two are in a 10/12 cathedral ceiling next to each other. They are ok so far. I for sure must have had a hole in my head when I put the SL in the bedroom. With the early sunrise in the summer and such.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 15, 2014)

Skylights usually equals too much heat comin in in the summer and too much going out in the winter aside from the leaks.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 15, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Thanks for the advise and I'll look at it this summer. I have 3 skylights in the house and the one in the master bedroom is the one that is leaking. I think that roof is 4/12 and the other two are in a 10/12 cathedral ceiling next to each other. They are ok so far. I for sure must have had a hole in my head when I put the SL in the bedroom. With the early sunrise in the summer and such.


 When we moved into our current house there were 3 skylights. Never a skylight fan but lived with them for a couple years. Uncontrolled light, eventually will leak and were hot in summer, cold in winter so I removed them. Maybe a premium brand with electric shades and openers are nicer to live with but for me the roof is best off with the fewest penetrations in it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

Agreed, but the house is efficient for its size and being that it's just myself and my dogs here. My electric is  minuscule at 260-300 KWh a month and heat is nearly nothing. But the house faces north on a lake and I wanted more natural light. Funny how the other side of the lake was built up already and this side had all kinds of lots when I bought it....Hmm...


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 16, 2014)

I am lucky enough to own a home on the North side of a hill so I hear ya on trying to gather as much light as you can.

Last time we had this much snow I had snow banks on the all shade areas well into May.
The local building inspector stopped by for a visit one day and remarked that he's been all over town and he honestly believed I had the last snow bank around.
Not a distinction to be proud of....


----------



## tsquini (Feb 16, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'm getting tired of walking on squeaky snow.


The science is squeaky snow.
When you walk on snow, your boots apply a pressure. If the temperature of the snow is warmer than approximately 18°F, then the pressure exerted by your boot partially melts the snow under your boot and no sound is made.


When the snow is colder than 18°F, the pressure from your boot does not melt the snow, and instead the ice crystals beneath your boot are crushed making a squeaking sound.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 16, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I am lucky enough to own a home on the North side of a hill so I hear ya on trying to gather as much light as you can.



Same situation here....two tube skylights in the living room make a huge difference.  I have snow when everyone else has forgotten about it.  And my daffodils are 10 days behind everyone elses.


----------



## razerface (Feb 17, 2014)

supposed to snow again tonite!  Yeeeeeaaaaaa!  

I sure am sorry for all you old folks that don't have fun in the winter any more. I am only 57, so it is still fun for me. I did 2 miles on my new military surplus snowshoes yesterday. They were,,,OK,,,not as floaty as i expected.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 17, 2014)

razerface said:


> supposed to snow again tonite!  Yeeeeeaaaaaa!
> 
> I sure am sorry for all you old folks that don't have fun in the winter any more. I am only 57, so it is still fun for me. I did 2 miles on my new military surplus snowshoes yesterday. They were,,,OK,,,not as floaty as i expected.




I had a set of snow shoes in my hands at Cabella's the other day. On sale but still over $100. I said, "self, it's February,  sure they're on sale but winter is on its way out, don't waste the money."
Since then we've had over 18" of new snow, more forecasted,  and we had to play with the dog on the snow blown paths in the yard all weekend cause no one could walk on the woods. 
I may buy them next weekend. It'll guarantee an early thaw and several years of snow drought to follow.


----------



## boomhour (Feb 17, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> ay buy them next weekend. It'll guarantee an early thaw and several years of snow drought to follow.



Being -31 C plus wind chill, please run and do not hesitate to buy them.


----------



## razerface (Feb 17, 2014)

boomhour said:


> Being -31 C plus wind chill, please run and do not hesitate to buy them.


go! If you do NOT have the power to control the weather,,, you get to go snowshoing!


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 17, 2014)

Expecting another 2-4" overnight then we are looking at a thaw starting Tuesday and picking up Wednesday. Hope we get enough warming during the day and not too cold overnight that we get severe ice damming. The gutters are iced up but not too bad however there is enough snow of the roof that it could get epic under the wrong conditions.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got some ice damming at my place. Some drips last night. Hoping for a fast thaw! There's no way I can reach to do anything about it either.


----------

